# How do you teach....Dinasours?



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

My DD5 is interested in Dinosaurs. I need to know how to give her info on dinosaur's from a Christian point of view.

How long ago did they really live, how did they die, etc. 

I know there is a lot of controversy on this topic so I am really confused on what to tell her. She is not the type to accept the answer of "I am not sure, that is just something we will have to ask God one day". She expects an answer and doesn't want to be put off! URG! I have one smart little cookie on my hands!

Like I said, I just wanted to see what you guys did about this subject. THANK YOU!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

We did a unit study on dino's when my guys were in 1st and 2nd grade. The $20 I paid to join www.EnchantedLearning.com paid off! I just downloaded a bunch of stuff on different dino's and we had a 'dino of the day'. We had a chart where we marked off about how big each one would be-1 math cube=3 feet. We read up on dino's and they got to color stuff on them. For fun we watched "Jurassic Park" and "Land Before Time" video's. Our Science museum here has a big dino display, so that was our Friday Outting. Throw in some books on dinosaurs and them writing a play about a bunch of dinosaurs that got together the day the comet hit the Earth and it was a full week. 

As for her questioning things, tell her to figure it out! You can go on a bunch of thought tangents and she can reason it out to the best of her thoughts.


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

you're wondering about Young Earth Creationism vs. Old Earth?

that's probably something you'll have to decide for yourself & your family -

Personally, I'm an Old Earth believer, but I'm sure there are others here who are Young Earth

might be an interesting discussion!


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

heather said:


> you're wondering about Young Earth Creationism vs. Old Earth?
> 
> that's probably something you'll have to decide for yourself & your family -
> 
> ...


Could you explain a little bit more about Young Earth Creationism vs. Old Earth?? I am not completely sure what you mean. Up until this point in my life I have just chose to be blissfully ignorant about it all. I know there is a reason for everything and I figure I will know all about it when I get to Heaven so there isn't much sense worrying about it while I am here. Maybe I should have formed an opinion before now but I didn't. Now I have children I need to teach and don't know how to go about it!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

So the Young Earth crowd believes (roughly) that the Earth was literally created in 7 days and that dinosaurs came and went in a portion of that. The "Old Earth" crowd believes exactly what was taught in science class and that evolution took millions of years, etc. 

I tend to believe something else entirely. I find it no less miraculous if God created the universe in 7 days, or 700 billion years. I don't think man is capable of knowing these things and that all the existing concepts out there are simply theories yet unproven. I know, carbon dating and all that, but even carbon dating is flawed. It assumed that carbon was laid down in organic molecules at _a constant rate_ over the entire history of the planet, which we know to be patently untrue even in the short 150 years or so we've been measuring this. Other theories even range so far as to say that _gravity_ hasn't been the same for the entire history of the planet and that's why you saw bigger animals and plant structures in prehistoric times. There's just too much conflicting science out there, most of it being conducted badly, for me to believe any scientific theory being put out. Plus, if you look at human knowledge historically, almost every thing we've ever believed has been proven wrong within a hundred years. Why would THIS century be any different?

As for actually teaching my boys about dinosaurs, I never bothered. Every one of them could name any stega-whatsits in a book or a television program by the age of seven. I think it must be instinctive knowledge somewhere in little boy genes.


----------



## hillsidedigger (Sep 19, 2006)

Here is a good site about 'Ancient Creation' which actually is quite compatible with modern scientific discoveries.

http://reasons.org/


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

An interesting fact is that the word dinosaur is a relatively new word. Until about 150 years ago dinosaurs were called dragons. 

I was surfing the web a while back and ran across an old newspaper article about some cowboys who killed a bird with a 50 or 60 foot wingspan in the late 1800's somewhere in the southwest, NM or AZ if I remember right. 

There are sightings of large dinosaur like animals in jungles where very few people have ever been. 

You might want to do a search on Ken Ham. He is a creation scientist who has done a lot of research on the subject. 



Ernie said:


> So the Young Earth crowd believes (roughly) that the Earth was literally created in 7 days and that dinosaurs came and went in a portion of that. The "Old Earth" crowd believes exactly what was taught in science class and that evolution took millions of years, etc.


Ernie has the "young earth" description a bit different than how I think it is. I think the earth was created in 6 days, not 7. Also, the dino's (dragons of old) didn't come and go during a portion of that time. Some dinosaurs are still living in remote areas. Every now and then a story surfaces of sightings. Most people discount the sightings as publicity seekers, but when whole villages claim sightings, it's hard to discount it.

I try to be a fairly open minded person who doesn't discount the possibility of something being real just because I haven't seen it with my own eyes.


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

Spinner said:


> I try to be a fairly open minded person who doesn't discount the possibility of something being real just because I haven't seen it with my own eyes.


Good Point Spinner!!

I guess if any of us believe in God or Jesus or Creation, etc...we'd have to be open-minded & believe something even though we haven't seen it!  



barnyardfun said:


> Up until this point in my life I have just chose to be blissfully ignorant about it all. I know there is a reason for everything and I figure I will know all about it when I get to Heaven


LOL
I feel very much the same

I trust God - I do not plan to understand everything he has done or will do.
I know that he has purposes in all of his actions, but I won't ever pretend to know them all.
"Your thoughts are not my thoughts" ~Isaiah

That being said, I do think it's important to know something about the arguments, so we're not caught up in a "whatever's right for you" mentality
(see below for links)



Ernie said:


> The "Old Earth" crowd believes exactly what was taught in science class and that evolution took millions of years, etc. .


Well, not _exactly_
At least I don't believe what MY teacher taught me.
He taught us the Big Bang theory and then evolution (which there are many types of, btw)



Ernie said:


> I find it no less miraculous if God created the universe in 7 days, or 700 billion years. I don't think man is capable of knowing these things and that all the existing concepts out there are simply theories yet unproven. .............There's just too much conflicting science out there, most of it being conducted badly.


Exactly -
I emphatically believe that God has created the entire universe. When or how it happened? again, I don't pretend to be the expert.

Here are some web sites on both sides of the argument ......also, keep in mind that these 2 arguments are BY NO MEANS the extent of the arguments!  There are many, many theories, like Ernie, said - all with their own "science" to back them up. If you do your own google search, you will come up with many more links - take what you will with a grain of salt & throw the rest over your shoulder!  

Oh, and Good Providence!!  

Evidence for a young world

Young Earth creationism

The Young Earth Creation Club

Is the earth young?

Creationists Who Believe that the Earth is Young

The Age of the Earth

Age of the Earth

How Old Is The Earth? Natural Chronometers  

19 INDICATORS OF AN "OLD EARTH"

Answers in Creation


THE LIST COULD GO ON AND ON AND ON>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## hillsidedigger (Sep 19, 2006)

The 7 days (time periods) of Creation are much easier to reconcile with modern scientific discoveries than is the Flood of Noah. 

While, Ernie said the dinosaurs came and went during the 7 days, I have read many Young Earthers who firmly believe the dinosaurs were on the Ark with Noah and died out after the flood and not too many thousands of years ago.


----------



## PromisedLand (Nov 20, 2006)

We teach dinosaurs as dragons. Many of them were still around during recorded history, and there have even been some sighted in modern times in very remote places. It is a good time to talk about extinction, and how even today many species are going extinct for various reasons.

As they get older we'll be delving deeper into creation science (I love Ken Ham) but for now this suffices..


----------



## Key (Apr 2, 2005)

I would start by reading the Scripture that refers to dinosaurs. My son is reading Exodus as I type and he is only six, so remind her the Bible is the only truth while unlbelievers will search for answers away from Him. I use the Abeka ciruculum, and it takes a chapter to introduce/review creation and evolution. It does a great job, but that is for older kids. 

I just keep thinking the past few days about how God tells us to believe and then he will show us and how the world keeps trying to say back to Him...."No, show us and then we will believe!"

Hang in there, and do your best. She's five so keep it simple. Dinosaurs were here, but now they are not. Remind her about the great flood and how much that huge amount of water would influence the environment and the climates.


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

There is also a website called GOD TUBE, it is like you-tube but is a Christian site. A while back I found a few good short videos about dinosaurs. I think I found them while doing a search on evolution/creation videos.


----------



## HTWannabee (Jan 19, 2007)

Try Answersingeneis.org and DrDino.com DrDino has a lot of free vidoes online. Answers in Genesis has an entire curriculum, magazines and free resources online. My 7 yr old dd has enjoyed both of these as have I!


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

I'm not a fan of Ken Ham

see http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-religion/1562196/posts

I know that there will be disagreements on this issue -

We can agree to disagree  

There's so much information out there - it's difficult to know who & what to trust & believe -

I _*do*_ think it's great that we're discussing it & curious about what/how to teach our children

There are many options:

Look up "progressive creationism"
or "theistic evolution"

Here's a link to Homeschool Resources for Old Earth

Also, here's a link to a review of The Great Dinosaur Mystery Solved! by Ken Ham.


----------



## hillsidedigger (Sep 19, 2006)

I once watched a Ken Ham presentation on TV and must say he seems like a very disturbed person.


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

hillsidedigger said:


> I once watched a Ken Ham presentation on TV and must say he seems like a very disturbed person.


there is a lot of his 'stuff' on YouTube too


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

We told our children there is a difference between a mans day and Gods day . That Gods day can be many thousands of mans years and that in that day God created many many things and like a drawing that wasnt quite what he wanted he erased some of them which is why we dont have many big dinos today.
We have even discussed how God kept changing the design so that what started out to be a raptor or Trex may be a chicken or bird today. That when it was real cold God put heavy fur coats on elephants and we call those mamoths but when it got warm again he took off their fur coats so they wouldnt be too hot.


----------



## Key (Apr 2, 2005)

QUOTE "that wasnt quite what he wanted he erased some of them"

Please be careful with this as God makes no mistakes. Our explanations may be in error, but through prayer and His word, we can have faith we are on the right path.

QUOTE"there is a difference between a mans day and Gods day "

A day is a day is a day. We need to trust His word...not make up our own version of it. 

He created all of it, I believe it and that settles it.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Key said:


> QUOTE "that wasnt quite what he wanted he erased some of them"
> 
> Please be careful with this as God makes no mistakes. Our explanations may be in error, but through prayer and His word, we can have faith we are on the right path.
> 
> ...


Never said God made a mistake but like any true artist he continually improves his work.
well on the day is a day we will have to disagree when a mans lifetime is less than a blink of an eye to God. Attempting to place mans concept of time on God seems very arrogant . More likely as with many things in the Bible the "Days" are parables to help man grasp some understanding. A billion years would have been an unfathomable concept to nomads and sheep herders. 
Re read every conversation God had with his people and You will find a comparable quote .
a question though if we are to trust as you say then why do so many claim adam to be the first man? when genesis plaining states God created man then rested, Adam was not created until after Gods day of rest, go read it , its in chronological order after all.


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

Key said:


> A day is a day is a day. We need to trust His word...not make up our own version of it.


But who's definition of a day is accurate? Cannot God define his own day one way and man's another?




> He created all of it, I believe it and that settles it.


For you, not for others...Ignorance is your bliss...Some may require answers.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Be very careful that this doesn't turn from an educational discussion into a theological discussion. This forum is for ALL educators, not just Christian ones, and their will be no disrespect shown for the beliefs of others.

The OP asked for suggestions on presenting a Christian view of what is normally taken as a science-based topic. Please limit your discussions to how to go about presenting this information in a Christian manner -- not what is or is not an "acceptable" belief.

Some of you are new here, or have not posted much in past. Be aware that ALL viewpoints are welcome here -- this is an EDUCATION discussion board, and will remain so. If this degenerates into a GC-esque slanging match, I will not hesitate to lock the thread. From the beginning, I have been insistent that this place be one of mutual support and encouragement -- I think it's worked well so far, let's keep it that way.

As for the OP, you need to decide what it is that YOU believe, and what is it you wish to teach your children. Do a little research -- the internet is chock-full of information on creation science, and young earth/old earth/big bang theory materials for all ages. The study of dinosaurs doesn't have to exclude belief or faith in creationism or a Christian world view, but know what YOU believe before you present the material to your child, or they will only be confused.


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

Key said:


> A day is a day is a day. We need to trust His word...not make up our own version of it.


Point is, there are differing viewpoints of what a DAY is, so research is required for the OP to know what she wants to teach her child

2 Peter 3:8 
_But do not forget this one thing, dear friends: With the Lord a day is like a thousand years, and a thousand years are like a day._




Tracy Rimmer said:


> As for the OP, you need to decide what it is that YOU believe, and what is it you wish to teach your children. Do a little research -- the internet is chock-full of information on creation science, and young earth/old earth/big bang theory materials for all ages. The study of dinosaurs doesn't have to exclude belief or faith in creationism or a Christian world view, but know what YOU believe before you present the material to your child, or they will only be confused.


Right - as in other subjects (history, etc.)


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Essentially when my kids come to me with these sorts of questions, I tell them that there are lots of ideas and we, as men, have no way of knowing what's right. Look to the bible as the source of true knowledge and don't get hung up on the theories presented to you.

My little curious guys like to ask, "But ... why?" too. I tell them, "You're young yet and the world is vast. Get used to not knowing stuff."


----------



## countrymommyof3 (Feb 24, 2007)

I don't know about your 5 year old but mine always needs proof in writing. I found a book called "The Great Dinosaur Mystery and the Bible" on ebay cheap. It has been a great way to teach him about Dinosaurs without having to monitor the book for mentions of millions of years ago. It also says places in the bible to read about dinosaurs. (Job 40:15-19 NIV). I hope that this helps some.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> Be very careful that this doesn't turn from an educational discussion into a theological discussion. This forum is for ALL educators, not just Christian ones, and their will be no disrespect shown for the beliefs of others.


Tracy
I apologize .
The OT asked how we delt with teaching dinos .
We teach that God created everything in his own time


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

PyroDon said:


> Tracy
> I apologize .
> The OT asked how we delt with teaching dinos .
> We teach that God created everything in his own time


Excellent way to handle it, and keep it in line with your beliefs. We do the same thing.


----------



## Ed K (Oct 24, 2003)

barnyardfun said:


> She is not the type to accept the answer of "I am not sure, that is just something we will have to ask God one day". She expects an answer and doesn't want to be put off! URG! I have one smart little cookie on my hands!


Barn,

The most truthful answer that either a palentologist or Biblical scholar could give is that despite people studying dinosaurs for years there are a lot of questions that remain unanswered and probably always will. We aren't sure how dinosaurs became extinct (which was more recent than their creation) so I don't think we should be ashamed to say that we don't know how they came to be.

Like as not any new discoveries made in the field will lead to new unanswered questions. You might refer her to the news story that broke a day or two ago about a rare find of "dinosaur soft tissue " The discovery was made by a high school kid (now in college) on an independent fossil hunting trip he made. Usually fossil remains are of skeletons but this one is a fossil of skin showing the imprint of scales on the dinosaurs skin. It's a very rare find.

I'm not afraid to tell my children that people have a lot of ideas about things are but most of the time no-one really knows for sure. However dinosaurs got here or went away they're pretty interesting. Don't let the unknowns scare you off from the topic


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

The news story of the new discovery is what prompted her questions!  I am fine with just knowing God created everything in his own time and for everything there is a reason. BUT her little 5 yr old brain doesn't really understand that. She wants solid answers. I also know she has a memory like a steal trap and whatever I tell her now she will remember!! Especially if it is something she later finds contradicting. She's good I tell ya! She can get me backed in a corner really quick. :help: "Ask daddy when he gets home" only works so many times!  

I believe along the lines of the earth was created in 6 days but I don't think that God's 'days' and our 'days' are the same. Just my humble opinion, and my way of making sense of 'scientific' things.

I know there will always be things we don't understand and I am completely fine with that. My DD on the other hand has already got a running list of questions to ask God one day! :help: 

Thank you all for your input. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

like you teach dodos and quaquas, extint animal forms, created all of them at the same time. They even were alive until the other day. Dragons. just go to the facts and teach them like they are another form of life.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

tell her "everyone has a theory about it, heres what they all say... maybe one day you will grow up and discover the truth, wouldnt that be great?
your off the hook, shes inspired to read and think....

what could be better?


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

read Job 40

God tells Job to look at the behemoth he created. Most bibles say hippo or rhino, but the original word was behemoth. It goes on to say that the behemoth has its muscle strength in the belly, a tail like a cedar tree, and legs and bones like bronze and iron, eats grass and hides in the reeds. sounds more like a brontosaurus than a hippo to me, especially since rhinos and hippos have tiny tails, not cedar tree tails that take a stomach full of muscles to support.

Just because the meat eaters werent specifically mentioned doesnt mean they didnt exist. The bible never mentions mosquitos, and they are plentiful.

also, as far as mass death goes. dinosaur footprints are found in valleys and riverbeds. dinosaur fossils are found usually above 3500 feet. sounds like to me, as the earth flooded, dinosaurs headed to higher ground, where they got stranded, and drowned, above the 3500ft mark.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

the ground moves.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

I second Answers in Genesis.

This page http://www.answersingenesis.org/home/area/faq/dinosaurs.asp in particular. I also considered the "God's day is the same as man's day" argument at one stage, until I considered that death did not exist on earth until Adam & Eve sinned. 

I have a children's book that goes along with teaching about dinosaurs too, I'll find it and let you know the name of it, was quite an interesting read.


----------



## hillsidedigger (Sep 19, 2006)

Keep in mind that a 'day' as we define a day is not relevant anywhere else in the universe and did not even exist in the Creation account in Genesis until the 3rd. day? was it, when the great lights were placed in the day and night sky.


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

Since the fossilized bones are THERE, you obviously can't ignore this topic. Does it occur to you that they might be proof of something???


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

WildernesFamily said:


> I second Answers in Genesis.
> 
> This page http://www.answersingenesis.org/home/area/faq/dinosaurs.asp in particular. I also considered the "God's day is the same as man's day" argument at one stage, until I considered that death did not exist on earth until Adam & Eve sinned.
> 
> I have a children's book that goes along with teaching about dinosaurs too, I'll find it and let you know the name of it, was quite an interesting read.


Thank you for that site! It looks very interesting and I will most differently need to take the time to read it. Thanks again!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Here's how I have always dealt with it in our homeschool. 

We study "dinosaurs" and the wonder of them as creatures of God -- _period_. 

We know for a fact they existed; therefore, God made them. 

When they walked the earth isn't really an issue at all, nor should it be. They simply walked the earth when God wanted them to; and they died when it was God's time for them to go. 

What time period that was, is simply an ongoing debate. We don't really know for absolute certain.


----------



## PromisedLand (Nov 20, 2006)

Karen said:


> Here's how I have always dealt with it in our homeschool.
> 
> We study "dinosaurs" and the wonder of them as creatures of God -- _period_.
> 
> ...


Very good response  It's okay to not have all the answers. We better get comfortable with that as homeschool parents because the questions will only get tougher.


----------

